# Little Creatures Special Bitter



## benny_bjc (3/1/10)

Hello,

Little Creatures has a special bitter on tap - "The beer was produced with a blend of Pale Ale, Crystal and Belgian Aromatic Malts. It is a "single-hop" beer, produced with 100% East Kent Goldings (traditional UK hop) used in several additions early and late kettle, along with whirlpool."

Alcohol = 4.2% ABV

BU = 34.0 IBU

Colour = 22 EBC

Info from: https://www.littlecreatures.com.au/index.ph...1&Itemid=82

Anyone who tries the limited release should share tasting notes here!

Cheers!


----------



## Adamt (3/1/10)

Wheatsheaf hotel website says that it's on tap there as well! Nice.


----------



## argon (3/1/10)

[topic="40501"]Linky[/topic]


----------



## eamonnfoley (11/1/10)

My 2 cents here - Tried it at the Brewery on Saturday. A very good beer reminescent of a fresg Youngs Bitter. Great malt, subtle noble hopping, and it seems that they may have used an english yeast strain (1318?), rather than their American strain. And was only $7.80 a pint - thats not much more than the standard Perth middie price these days (sigh)

Really enjoyed it!


----------



## Hutch (11/1/10)

foles said:


> And was only $7.80 a pint - thats not much more than the standard Perth middie price these days (sigh)
> 
> Really enjoyed it!


Sandgroper Ba$tard$!! 
Please send some across the Nullarbor...


----------



## Batz (11/1/10)

foles said:


> My 2 cents here - Tried it at the Brewery on Saturday. A very good beer reminescent of a fresg Youngs Bitter. Great malt, subtle noble hopping, and it seems that they may have used an english yeast strain (1318?), rather than their American strain. And was only $7.80 a pint - thats not much more than the standard Perth middie price these days (sigh)
> 
> Really enjoyed it!



Good description foles, I too had a few at the brewery over Xmas, it's a nice change from to US hops which I can get a little tired of after a while. I found it nicely balanced without the over the top bitterness some UK ales have.

Did you see my Batz Brewery stickers there?


Batz


----------



## Kai (11/1/10)

Nice work batz, I might go back for a holiday sometime in feb - march so if I do I will be sure to try and find them.



foles said:


> My 2 cents here - Tried it at the Brewery on Saturday. A very good beer reminescent of a fresg Youngs Bitter. Great malt, subtle noble hopping, and it seems that they may have used an english yeast strain (1318?), rather than their American strain. And was only $7.80 a pint - thats not much more than the standard Perth middie price these days (sigh)
> 
> Really enjoyed it!



Just a thought on this, the hopheads email said the beer had to be developed with creature's existing ingredients. That would probably preclude using an actual english ale strain in the beer.


----------



## Batz (11/1/10)

Kai said:


> Nice work batz, I might go back for a holiday sometime in feb - march so if I do I will be sure to try and find them.
> 
> 
> 
> Just a thought on this, the hopheads email said the beer had to be developed with creature's existing ingredients. That would probably preclude using an actual english ale strain in the beer.




They use an Aussie EKG (Tasmanian) in their Pale Ale, so my guess is it's that, and it makes sense as I'm a big fan of EKG

Batz


----------



## benny_bjc (11/1/10)

I just wish breweries like little creatures and mountain goat would bottle there special limited edition beers... I never get the chance to locate then find the time to get to try them on tap.
I guess it is just too expensive for a small brewery and very select market.


----------



## eamonnfoley (11/1/10)

Batz said:


> Good description foles, I too had a few at the brewery over Xmas, it's a nice change from to US hops which I can get a little tired of after a while. I found it nicely balanced without the over the top bitterness some UK ales have.
> 
> Did you see my Batz Brewery stickers there?
> 
> ...



No but I'll look out for them next time, which might just be friday night!


----------



## brendanos (15/1/10)

Tasting notes from 5th December

LCSB draught vs handpump...?

Cold (draught) - soft uk malt with earthy/herbal hop notes, lightly fruity, flavour is malty with a light lolly sweetness, moderate bitterness, a nutty malt finish.
Warm (handpump) - richer malt, smooth malt and body (silky) bitterness is much more subdued, an ashy earthy note comes through but finish is much more malt balanced and smooth

The carbonation of the draught lifts the hop aromas, lightens body and malt flavours (as does temp) and accentuates bitterness. Both are very nice malty, hoppy & well balanced beers.

I saw the LC chief y/day and he said it will run out in the next day or two, then White Rabbit will be back on, and there's an IPA in the pipes...!


----------



## mjfs (16/1/10)

beer007 said:


> I just wish breweries like little creatures and mountain goat would bottle there special limited edition beers... I never get the chance to locate then find the time to get to try them on tap.
> I guess it is just too expensive for a small brewery and very select market.



Dropped in there this arvo to give a go, not a bad drop at all... shame i couldnt take a sixer home with me


----------



## schooey (16/1/10)

Adamt said:


> Wheatsheaf hotel website says that it's on tap there as well! Nice.



Indeed it is! Enjoyed a few there last Monday night... They also have the Eugene Triple Jump and the Rogue XS Imperial IPA on as well.... :icon_drool2:


----------



## thirstycritter (18/1/10)

Enjoyed a schooner of the Special Bitter at the Platform Bar a couple of weeks back, I was most impressed. Certainly recognisable as a LC brew - smooth, aromatic and top quality. Too bad it was only a limited run!


----------



## Josh (18/1/10)

One of a number of beers I tried last night at the Taphouse.

Deliciously malty with subdued hop flavour and bitterness.

It was in my tasting paddle and I had to go back for a large glass just to take it all in again.


----------



## pip__ (18/1/10)

I had some of this at The Local Taphouse on Saturday and liked it a lot. Malty and a relief from all the crazy hopped Pale Ales on.


----------



## Adam Howard (2/3/10)

Bit of a dig but I had a pint of this back in December at the Melb Dining Hall and I thought it was delicious. The one thing I found fascinating was the bitterness tasting very similar to the bitter husk of a walnut....I sat there trying to think of what the taste was and then struck gold when I thought of the 'palate dominance' of walnut husk.

Great drop...be nice to replicate too.


----------



## Pete2501 (3/3/10)

I was about to get angry at someone for not giving me the heads up. Damn it I wish I had a time machine! <_<


----------



## clifftiger (3/3/10)

Had a couple of schooners at the Clarendon in Newcastle last week, not bad ... slowly getting some variety up here in the pubs


----------

